# VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung



## haloperidol (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne an den Maasseen angeln, aber trotz meiner recherche finde ich keinen Verein über den ich den VISpas + alle benötigten Dokumente beziehen kann.

Kennt Ihr vielleicht einen Verein (Maasseen) über den ich alle benötigten Dokumente bekomme ggf. online und in deutsch,

besten Dank schonmal


----------



## Jogibär (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*

Hallo, 

hier findest Du infos und Verkaufsadressen für den Vispas von einem Verein in Roermond. Die Maasseenerlaubnis ist ein zusätzlicher Schein, den du für einen Aufpreis von 6,50 Eur dazu kaufen kannst.

http://www.hsvonsgenoegenroermond.nl/modules.php?name=VergunningenD

Bei den Deutschen Adressen fehlt noch ein neuer Laden:

ASB Tackle (Angelsport Baesweiler)
Breite Straße 30
52499 Baesweiler


----------



## haloperidol (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*

Super besten Dank

ging ja mega schnell... tolle Board...

Grüße


----------



## haloperidol (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*

´jemand mitglied in dem Verein?

Oder einen Anderen rund um die Maasseen?

zwecks Kontaktaufnahme.


----------



## theundertaker (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*

Ich bin Mitglied beim HSV ons genoegen ;-)

(Woher biste eigentlich, wenn man fragen darf und wie alt?)

Falls du in der Nähe von Hückelhoven wohnst, dann kannste dir den Schein auch dort im Angelcenter holen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gimli (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*



> Ich bin Mitglied beim HSV ons genoegen



Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht nur auf unseren Bestatter alleine, sondern auch auf Jogibär, der den Verein "in den Ring geworfen" hat.

Meines Erachtens ist der Verein hochnäsig^3, insbesondere das zwar gute deutsche T€uros dort einfließen, man aber mit Hinweis aus fehlenden Webspace abgewiesen wird und man sich nicht anmelden kann. |uhoh:

Ein eher schlechter Rat. Allerdings ist es meine ganz private Meinung und geht nur aus dem Angebot der Webmöglichkeiten hervor. Als Mitglied kann man sicherlich Vieles besser erfahren und beurteilen.

Der Betrag erscheint mir auch schon an der Grenze des Nepps zu sein:

€42,00 - €14,00 (VISpas) - €6,00 (Maasplassenvergunning) = €22,00 Vereinsbeitrag. Eine Menge Geld. Das mag aber grenznah durchaus gerechtfertigt zu sein. Ich kenne die hiesigen Preise nicht gut. 



			
				Angen in den Niederlanden schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung: Mein Mitgliedsbeitrag (2008) kostete beispielsweise 12,50 EUR.


Aber wie immer im normalen Leben muss man Bequemlichkeit eben bezahlen. |supergri Nur diesen Satz verstehe ich noch nicht richtig:


			
				Jogibär schrieb:
			
		

> Die Maasseenerlaubnis ist ein zusätzlicher Schein, den du für einen Aufpreis von 6,50 Eur dazu kaufen kannst.


 Kommt das noch obendrauf? Denn so wie ich es bei dem Verein gelesen habe, ist die Maasseenerlaubnis schon mit €6,00 inbegriffen.

Das wäre dann schon ein Hammer. #d


----------



## Jogibär (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*

Hallo Gimli,

ich bin nicht Mitglied in dem Verein und will keine Werbung machen. Ich kenne auch die Preisstruktur nicht. Ich wollte nur haloperidol nen Tipp geben und weiß dass in deutschen Angelläden die Mitgliedskarten für den Verein angeboten werden.
Ich selbst bin Mitgleid in nem Verein in Kerkrade. Ich zahle dort natürlich Vereinsbeitrag und Vispas und kann mir darüber hinaus aussuchen, ob ich die Maasplassenvergunning dazu kaufe, deshalb habe ich das so formuliert.
Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, was die Höhe des Vereinsbeitrags mit Nepp zu tun hat. Jeder Verein regelt die Höhe der Beiträge selbst. Bei der Auswahl an Gewässern die hier im Grenzgebiet geboten wird bin ich gern bereit einen Beitrag in diesem Rahmen zu bezahlen. Insbesondere, wenn ich das mit den Beitragsvorstellungen deutscher Vereine im Aachener Raum vergleiche. Da geht die Spanne von 80 - 120 €/Jahr. Dazu kommt dann noch (zumindest bei den Vereinen bei denen ich mich erkundigt habe) einmalig eine Aufnahmegebühr in Höhe eines einfachen oder sogar doppelten Jahresbeitrages. *Das* ist Nepp!!! Dazu darf man dann noch Arbeitsstunden in unterschiedlicher Höhe ableisten an Tagen, an denen man viel lieber anglen würde. Ich finde, da sind wir doch mit den Beiträgen und Konditionen der Vereine auf der niederländischen Seite der Grenze echt im Paradies.


----------



## theundertaker (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*

Jawoll, einfach Vispas etc. für kleines Geld kaufen und losangeln...und das alles in Holland...ist doch einfach perfekt ;-) *Jogibär recht geb*^^


----------



## Borusse (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: VISpas für Maasseen, suche Verein zwecks Anmeldung*

Hi,

ich bin auch in dem oben genannten Verein.
Mit dem Verein selber habe ich eigentlich überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ich bekomme nur über den Verein meine Papiere und gut ist.
Ich war auch ehrlich gesagt noch nie dort.
Mit der Homepage muss ich Gimli recht geben, da werden schon seit Monaten deutsche Besucher vertröstet.
Aber für 42€ ein Jahr lang an unendlich vielen Gewässern angeln finde ich persönlich jetzt keinen Nepp. 
Soll mir mal einer zeigen, wo er in Deutschland für 42€ an hunderten verschiedenen Gewässer angeln darf.

Gruss

Chris


----------

